# Lathe DRO Guidance ???



## iim1bek (Aug 22, 2014)

Recently purchased an EMCO Super 11 lathe and am looking at DROs, any input or opinions would be greatly appreciated ......


----------



## drs23 (Aug 22, 2014)

You might wanna peruse using the search feature. There have been many enlightening and educational posts on many different people's experiences with a wide range of DROs. I would bet you'll find it will answer most any question you have.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a shooting star DRO which is made in Canada - I use this on a 3 in 1 machine - not glass scales but they have proven very accurate - great customer service and tech support - if you purchase this DRO, I have pics of my install somewhere - I could send them to you = check it out - not a super expensive DRO but I not found ANY problem with it and it is 2 years old!


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 30, 2014)

iim1bek said:


> Recently purchased an EMCO Super 11 lathe and am looking at DROs, any input or opinions would be greatly appreciated ......


use a lathe dro with x+z a good one will set you back about 1,100 but well worth it magnetic scales are the best in my opinion check out ox tools u tube site he has installed one on his lathe


----------



## KMoffett (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a EL300 magnetic scale lathe kit. http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Lathe_Digital_Readouts.htm
No big problems to customize and install. Online tutorials for that. And good phone support. 6 year warranty.

Ken


----------



## xalky (Aug 30, 2014)

Look at "drokits", seller name on ebay. 

Here's on of his listings. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-8-x-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3a9529a2a7

I bought one 5 months ago for my big lathe, I loved it so much that I bought another one for my smaller lathe. For 2 DROs it cost me under $1000. I'm ecstatic!

Marcel


----------



## Hamstn (Nov 16, 2014)

xalky said:


> Look at "drokits", seller name on ebay.
> 
> Here's on of his listings. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-8-x-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3a9529a2a7
> 
> ...



Bought one from DRokits two years ago for my mill. Been a good unit so far a so so helpful.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 16, 2014)

DRO's have two philosophies, top of the line, absolute accuracy and/or just enough to get you by.  Depending on what you want will help determine what you will put on for a DRO.  The quality of machine will also dictate the level of precision it is capable of maintaining.  No matter what you decide to get, it needs to meet your needs or you will be wasting time to install it.  I have a mid grade machine, I am planning on installing a DRO that is better than the mill so I never have to worry that the DRO is ever a problem when I make a mistake.  I have machines at work (I fix them) that hold .00005 tolerances, the scales make the quality in any DRO.  Even if the machine has a problem, the good DRO's can read the difference in the machine.  Some even have temperature compensation.  Pick wisely and balance the needs vs. potential.  Good luck.  Tim


----------



## Boswell (Nov 17, 2014)

KMoffett said:


> I have a EL300 magnetic scale lathe kit. http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Lathe_Digital_Readouts.htm
> No big problems to customize and install. Online tutorials for that. And good phone support. 6 year warranty.
> 
> Ken





+1 

This weekend I installed the DroPros EL400 magnetic scales on my G4003 lathe. Straightforward installation and so far is working great. And if your hesitant at all about installing the scales, DroPros has a set of 4 excellent installation videos.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 18, 2014)

xalky said:


> Look at "drokits", seller name on ebay.
> 
> Here's on of his listings. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-8-x-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3a9529a2a7
> 
> ...



This is the one I got for my lathe.  I ordered 1 micron scales.  It has been a great high quality unit.  They are responsive for questions, i had a problem when I installed it.  Turns out I just needed to do the setup and tell the unit I had the 1 micron scales and it worked fine.  With that I learned they answer questions by email quickly.


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 18, 2014)

I went with igaging, http://www.igagingstore.com/category-s/1831.htm.
Way less $$$ with the only issue I know of being the original USB cables aren't shielded, but can get shielded cables here, http://www.dcables.net/. Just search for part # R20560.
If electromagnetic feedback isn't an issue, the original cables are fine. TerryW on the forum put them on his Clausing mill with original cables and doesn't have any issues.
Can add a WiFi functional complete DIY DRO display using a free App with any tablet or smart phone from here, http://www.yuriystoys.com/. This will let you have a common display for multiple machines cutting cost even more or can have a dedicated display for $100 from here, http://www.wildhorse-innovations.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=2.
IMO, the Yuriys toys option would be the way to go as it's an open source DRO that continues to be improved and functions added.
I went with the igaging Absolute DRO scales for a 3 axis on my mill and 2 axis on my lathe for about $500 total.


----------

